# Custom Entertainment Center and Radiator Cover



## slickgt1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Reno we are doing at my father-in-laws new house. 

All woodwork is done on site, even poly. 

House is small, so rooms are multi-purpose

Left, computer desk, with shelves
Right, TV entertainment center









Another Angle.









Radiator Cover Living Room. You can see it finished and installed in picture above. 









Let me know what you think.


----------



## biggidybankston (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks sweet! I love the overall design. Be sure to post pics when finished.

What kind of wood / finish are you using?

-J


----------



## slickgt1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks. 
Wood is mahogany MDF 3/4". Sheets are glued together to get 1.5" thickness, and mahogany edge banding on the edges. 

Finish is Zar Ultra Max Satin, 7 coats for that factory glass finish. Sort of hard to do on site because of all the dust, but I manage. 

Yea I will get pics up as soon as more stuff clears out. 

I still need to resize all the pics of our last project. That one was ridiculous (my house, lol).


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

are all the walls blocked behind drywall or just hitting studs? nice rad cover your design or from a website?


----------



## slickgt1 (Apr 1, 2010)

tpolk said:


> are all the walls blocked behind drywall or just hitting studs? nice rad cover your design or from a website?


Entire wall is metal studs, plywood glued (PL) and screwed to studs, then sheetrock. All anchor points are Hilti toggles. Hilti because of the great design that lets you mount the anchor to the wall by itself. All vertical supports are also glued (PL Prem.) during final assembly. 

We design everything ourselves. It would be too easy to copy someone elses design.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

at my age i like easy :laughing:


----------



## slickgt1 (Apr 1, 2010)

tpolk said:


> at my age i like easy :laughing:


Yea I wouldn't mind it either. lol


----------

